
Yik Yak, Secret, and the Minimal State - jsmoov
https://october.substack.com/p/yik-yak-secret-and-the-minimal-state?r=v30q&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=hn
======
bizgrayson
I liked Yik Yak. I haven’t heard that name in _years_, but have fond memories
of the things I’d see people post there. I miss it

~~~
voidless
What happened to it? Suddenly was just dead

